# THANKSGIVING Weeks $694



## DRIless (Oct 3, 2017)

11/17/2017    Aventura FL    Yacht Club at Aventura    2BR6
11/17/2017    Blakeslee PA    Snow Ridge Village    2BR6
11/17/2017    Branson MO    Eagles Nest Resort at Indian Point    2BR6
11/17/2017    Brigantine Beach NJ    Brigantine Beach Club    2BR6
11/17/2017    Brigantine Beach NJ    Cedar Sands    2BR6
11/17/2017    Brigantine NJ    The Islander    2BR6
11/17/2017    Driggs ID    Teton Creek Resort    2BR6
11/17/2017    Gulf Shores AL    Gulf Shores Plantation    2BR6
11/17/2017    Hilton Head Island SC    Island Beach And Tennis Resort    2BR6
11/17/2017    Hilton Head SC    Courtside Villas    2BR6
11/17/2017    Hilton Head SC    Seascape    2BR6
11/17/2017    Lake Harmony PA    Boulder Lake Village    2BR6
11/17/2017    Ocean City MD    9400 Condominium    2BR6
11/17/2017    Ocean City MD    Atlantis Condominium    2BR6
11/17/2017    Ocean City MD    Lucayan Resort    2BR6
11/17/2017    Ocean City MD    Our Place At The Beach    2BR6
11/17/2017    Ocean City MD    Windjammer    2BR6
11/17/2017    Virgil NY    Greek Peak    2BR6
11/18/2017    Egg Harbor WI    Landmark Resort    2BR6
11/18/2017    Gulf Shores AL    Alabama Sands    2BR6
11/18/2017    Gulf Shores AL    Gulf Shores Plantation    2BR6
11/18/2017    Harbor Springs MI    Trout Creek    2BR6
11/18/2017    Hilton Head Island SC    Island Beach And Tennis Resort    2BR6
11/18/2017    Hilton Head SC    Hilton Head Beach Club    2BR6
11/18/2017    Hilton Head SC    Sands Village at Forest Beach    2BR6
11/18/2017    Lake Delton WI    Tamarack Resort    2BR6
11/18/2017    Naples FL    Greenlinks Resort    2BR6
11/18/2017    Nashville IN    Salt Creek Golf Retreat    2BR6
11/18/2017    North Myrtle Beach SC    Shorehaven    2BR6
11/18/2017    Ocean City MD    Braemar Towers    2BR6
11/18/2017    Ocean City MD    Newport Bay    2BR6
11/18/2017    Punta Cana     LHVC - Presidential Suites Punta Cana    2BR6
11/18/2017    Williamsburg VA    The Historic Powhatan Resort    2BR6
11/18/2017    Winter Park CO    Beaver Village    2BR6


----------



## DRIless (Oct 3, 2017)

More at $700

11/16/2017    Lake Tahoe (Stateline), NV    The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing    1BR4
11/16/2017    Orlando (Kissimmee), FL    Magic Tree Resort    1BR4
11/17/2017    Big Bear Lake, CA    Snow Lake Lodge    1BR4
11/17/2017    Hope, ID    Pend Oreille Shores Resort    1BR4
11/17/2017    Lake Lure, NC    Foxrun Townhomes    2BR8
11/17/2017    Lincoln NH    The Village of Loon Mountain    1BR4
11/17/2017    Mazatlan    Mayan Sea Garden Mazatlan    1BR4
11/17/2017    Ocean City, MD    Coconut Malorie    1BR4
11/17/2017    Ocean Shores WA    Point Brown    Stu2
11/17/2017    Vancouver, BC    Rosedale on Robson    1BR4
11/17/2017    Victoria, BC    Royal Victoria Suites    2BR6
11/17/2017    Whistler BC Canada    Clock Tower    Stu2
11/17/2017    Yarmouth MA    The Cove at Yarmouth    1BR4
11/18/2017    Boca Raton, FL    Ventura at Boca Raton    3BR8
11/18/2017    French Lick, IN    French Lick Springs Villas    2BR8
11/18/2017    Hyannis, MA    Courtyard Resort    Stu4
11/18/2017    Las Vegas, NV    Desert Paradise    2BR6
11/18/2017    Lincoln NH    The Village of Loon Mountain    1BR4
11/18/2017    Lincoln NH    The Village of Loon Mountain    2BR6
11/18/2017    Nanoose Bay BC Canada    Pacific Shores    2BR6
11/18/2017    Tahoe Vista, CA    Tahoe Sands Resort    1BR4
11/18/2017    Tulla    Kiltannon Home Farm    2BR6
11/18/2017    Vancouver, BC    Rosedale on Robson    1BR4
11/19/2017 Big Sky, MT Lake Condominiums at Big Sky 2BR6
11/19/2017 Daytona, FL Daytona Beach Regency 1BR4
11/19/2017 Daytona, FL Daytona Beach Regency 1BR4
11/19/2017 Incline Village, NV Club Tahoe 2BR6
11/19/2017 Lake Tahoe (Stateline), NV The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing 1BR4
11/19/2017 Lincoln NH The Village of Loon Mountain 1BR4
11/19/2017 McGaheysville, VA Eagle Trace at Massanutten 2BR6
11/19/2017 Provincetown, MA Sandcastle Resort 1BR6
11/19/2017 S Lake Tahoe, CA Stardust Tahoe 1BR4
11/19/2017 St Hippolyte Club Geopremiere at Lac Morency Stu4
11/19/2017 Vancouver, BC Rosedale on Robson 1BR4
11/19/2017 Victoria, BC Royal Victoria Suites 1BR4
11/19/2017 Whistler BC Canada Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks 2BR6


----------



## DRIless (Oct 4, 2017)

Some at $699

11/17/2017    CABO SAN LUCAS, BAJA CALIF      LOS CABOS GOLF RESORT    1BR4
11/17/2017    CABO SAN LUCAS, BAJA CALIF      LOS CABOS GOLF RESORT    2BR6
11/17/2017    HARBOR SPRINGS, MI  49740    TROUT CREEK CONDOMINIUM RESORT    2BR8
11/17/2017    HUNTINGTON BEACH, CA  92649    BESO DEL SOL    Studio2
11/17/2017    LYNDEN, WA  98264    HOMESTEAD RESORT    1BR4
11/17/2017    MASHPEE, MA  26490    SEA MIST RESORT    1BR4
11/17/2017    MASHPEE, MA  26490    SEA MIST RESORT    2BR6
11/17/2017    MURRELLS INLET, SC  29576    ELLINGTON AT WACHESAW EAST    1BR4
11/17/2017    RANGELEY, ME  04970    RANGELEY LAKE RESORT    3BR8
11/17/2017    SOUTH LAKE TAHOE, CA  96150    LODGE AT LAKE TAHOE    1BR4
11/17/2017    SUN VALLEY, ID  83354    ELKHORN    1BR4
11/17/2017    WISCONSIN DELLS, WI  53965    PEPPERTREE AT TAMARACK    1BR4
11/17/2017    WISCONSIN DELLS, WI  53965    PEPPERTREE AT TAMARACK    2BR6
11/18/2017    AVON, CO  81620    CHRISTIE LODGE    1BR4
11/18/2017    BELLAIRE, MI  49615    SHANTY CREEK- CHIEF COTTAGES    2BR6
11/18/2017    BELLAIRE, MI  49615    SHANTY CREEK - SUMMIT VILLAGE    2BR6
11/18/2017    CALABOGIE, ON  K0J1H0    CALABOGIE LODGE RESORT    2BR6
11/18/2017    CASTRIES,    BAY GARDENS HOTEL    1BR4
11/18/2017    CHARLEVOIX, MI  49720    POINTES NORTH INN    2BR6
11/18/2017    COCKENZIE, EAST LOTHIAN  EH32 0HY    COCKENZIE HOUSE    2BR6
11/18/2017    EAGLE RIVER, WI  54521    WILD EAGLE LODGE    2BR6
11/18/2017    EGG HARBOR, WI  54209    LANDMARK RESORT    2BR6
11/18/2017    FRIGATE BAY, SAINT KITTS    TIMOTHY BEACH RESORT    1BR4
11/18/2017    HARBOR SPRINGS, MI  49740    TROUT CREEK CONDOMINIUM RESORT    2BR6
11/18/2017    ISLAND PARK, ID  83429    THE TIMBERS CONDOMINIUM AT ISLAND PARK VILLAGE    1BR4
11/18/2017    KEWADIN, MI  49648    A GA MING GOLF RESORT    2BR6
11/18/2017    LINCOLN, NH  03251    THE VILLAGE OF LOON MOUNTAIN    1BR4
11/18/2017    LINCOLN, NH  03251    THE VILLAGE OF LOON MOUNTAIN    2BR6
11/18/2017    MASHPEE, MA  02649    SOUTHCAPE RESORT AND CLUB    2BR6
11/18/2017    MIJAS-COSTA, MALAGA  29647    LOS AMIGOS BEACH CLUB    1BR4
11/18/2017    STOWE, VT  05672    MOUNTAINSIDE RESORT AT STOWE    1BR4
11/18/2017    STOWE, VT  05672    MOUNTAINSIDE RESORT AT STOWE    2BR6
11/18/2017    TUSCANY, TOSCANA  52024    RESIDENCE LA FERRIERA    2BR6
11/19/2017    BANFF, AB  T0L 0C0    BANFF ROCKY MOUNTAIN RESORT    1BR4
11/19/2017    BARTLETT, NH  03812    ATTITASH MOUNTAIN VILLAGE    2BR6
11/19/2017    GALVESTON, TX  77551    THE VICTORIAN CONDOS    1BR5
11/19/2017    LINCOLN CITY, OR  97367    WATERS EDGE    1BR4
11/19/2017    NUEVO VALLARTA, NAYARIT  63735    MAYAN PALACE NUEVO VALLARTA    1BR4
11/19/2017    QUEPOS,   6350    PUEBLO REAL    2BR6
11/19/2017    ST. HIPPOLYTE, QC  J8A 2N4    GEOPREMIERE/GEO HEIGHTS AT LAC MORENCY    1BR4


----------



## DRIless (Oct 4, 2017)

More at $694

11/19/2017 Myrtle Beach SC Beach Club At Montego Inn 2BR6
11/19/2017 Orange Beach AL Palm Beach Resort 2BR6
11/19/2017 Wisconsin Dells WI Dells Club Condos 2BR6


----------



## Campbell Vaughn (Oct 27, 2017)

DRIless said:


> More at $700
> 
> 11/16/2017    Lake Tahoe (Stateline), NV    The Lodge at Kingsbury Crossing    1BR4
> 11/16/2017    Orlando (Kissimmee), FL    Magic Tree Resort    1BR4
> ...


Lake lure... please message me


----------



## silentg (Oct 27, 2017)

Are you a realtor? How do you have so many timeshares?


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 27, 2017)

looks liked  the OP have their own exchange company. Just joking.


----------



## Campbell Vaughn (Oct 29, 2017)

Does anyone know how to contact this poster??


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 29, 2017)

Click on his blue user name, and then click on Start a Conversation.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 29, 2017)

Campbell Vaughn said:


> Does anyone know how to contact this poster??


Have you tried clicking on his profie and then to start a conversation with the OP?


----------



## Campbell Vaughn (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes and tes


----------



## Vitaly Rindner (Oct 30, 2017)

[Deleted:  Please review the forum rules before posting again - this forum is for rentals in the next 45 days only.  Please see the red date at the top of the page.]


----------

